# Marina 360 ideas



## Aqua360 (15 Jun 2016)

Hi all,

I don't know if anyone has seen the Marina 360?

It's basically a 10 litre cylinder, with a filter and led light fixture that sits inside the tank, I purchased one last year for my office; which has since stopped working.

I've been tinkering with it, in the hopes of fixing the led's and getting the small 150lph pump working; but in the event that its beyond recovery, I wondered if anyone had DIY'd these sorts of things before? possibly replacing the filter and/or led's?


----------



## Derek113 (18 Jun 2016)

You could use a sponge filter?

The LED unit is probably gone, maybe a clip on light if the filter/light column can be removed?


----------



## alto (19 Jun 2016)

You might try contacting Hagen (Marina) & see what they offer, I'd expect replacement as it sounds to have failed in less than a year (as I recall Hagen had issues with some of the Spec tank releases as well, they did end up offering a recall type situation BUT I don't believe it was well publicized)
Likely replacing the LED/filter will cost close to new kit sale price (it's definitely the main cost factor in the kit)


----------

